# Anxiety and Zelnorm



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi,I have had IBS for 20 years and recently read Dr. Pimental's book. My GI Doctor decided to give it a try, so I was on the antibiotics for 14 days and recently started 2mg Zelnorm once per day at bedtime.I've noticed an increase in my anxiety since I started the Zelnorm, but this is not listed as a common side effect. Has anyone else suffered from increased anxiety on the Zelnorm?Just curious.Thanks!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I have been on Zelnorm for about 4 years now and did notice some anxiety and sleeplessness at first. It took me about a month to get really used to it. I also had terrible D for about a week into taking it. It is a tempermental drug althought it might be that it is just the IBS.


----------

